

Comparing HTML5 Mobile Web Frameworks - akashbhadange
http://www.dzyngiri.com/?p=752

======
randomdrake
This article seems to be very dated.

"jQuery Mobile is the new kid on the block. Announced in August 2010, it’s
quickly progressed to a very functional Alpha 2."

jQuery Mobile has been out of Alpha for a very long time. 1.0 was announced in
November of last year and they are currently in a stable 1.1.0 release. Alpha
2 was announced in November of _2010_.

~~~
pella
original ...

"JANUARY 23, 2011 - DAVE FELDMAN"

[http://operationproject.com/2011/adventures-in-html5-part-
on...](http://operationproject.com/2011/adventures-in-html5-part-one/)

------
sbooks
I think you hit the nail on the head with this post. Over the past few weeks I
have been doing similar research. I have come to the conclusion that there
isn't a really great option.

Out of all the frameworks, I am most impressed with Sencha Touch's
performance. It was the only one that felt "native" to me.

What I didn't like about Sencha is it doesn't let me use backbone.js, it also
looks really difficult to customize the UI if you don't use their "widgets".

Wish there was a better option :(

~~~
gizmogwai
Did you tried jqmobi? It works great with backbone.js

~~~
sbooks
I haven't. Have you had any experience with it?

~~~
gizmogwai
Only for some mockups. Worked fine. The biggest complains I would have is that
the default themes do not look native.

------
jeffpersonified
It's hard to imagine we won't get there eventually though. For the time being,
there really aren't great options, but that will certainly change in the
coming years. Mobile remains in its infancy.

------
jryce
I get a 503, is there a mirror available?

------
sbooks
Has anyone tried jqMobi?

